
I quit my software job and drove around Africa for three years. Album of photos - grecy
https://imgur.com/gallery/sfczb7P
======
heldrida
Great stuff! Hope to read the book soon Grec! This really made me happy :) was
meant to travel through a few African countries but wasted the past 8 weeks,
on interviews, doing stupid technical tests, just wasting time of my life that
I'll never get back because of some pretentious people. And could've travelled
instead.

------
_prototype_
this is what i call white mid life crisis. I dont know what it is. Self
importance? sell all your stuff and head into one of the most dangerous
continents on earth. i come from a third world country like this and I would
never dream of doing this kinda crazy shit. No thanks, I'll stay in my
beautiful first world country. Thanks.

~~~
grecy
> _this is what i call white mid life crisis._

In fairness I was 27 when I quit to drive from Alaska to Argentina, and I was
33 when I quit to drive around Africa.

Not sure you could call either of those midlife.

> _I 'll stay in my beautiful first world country. Thanks._

It's really great to hear you're living the life you want to live. I'm very
happy for you.

> _I would never dream of doing this kinda crazy shit_

We all seek different things in this life, and it doesn't do anyone any good
to criticize the choices of others.

------
toomuchtodo
Absolutely love your photojournals Dan, thanks for sharing with us. Be safe,
but stay adventurous.

~~~
grecy
Thanks, you're very welcome!

------
sarcasmatwork
sweeeet! Thank you for sharing!!!

I want to do this with a boat tho...

